# Applied for Express entry, Now what?



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Hi, I applied my Express entry profile and activated my job bank account. i have Bachelor's of Science degree which equivalent to 3 yrs bachelor's degree in canada. Now what is the next procedure. Do i completely rely on job banks or can I apply individually on canadian companies site. Also do i need to provide my Express entry application number while applying individually? Please guide me who is through this process. Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend... 

I suggest that you consult the Government of Canada website, as it will tell you exactly what you have to do.


----------



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for your help West coast Canadian girl. would really rquire your help in future if I am selected for Express entry.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

happyness_searching said:


> Hi, I applied my Express entry profile and activated my job bank account. i have Bachelor's of Science degree which equivalent to 3 yrs bachelor's degree in canada. Now what is the next procedure. Do i completely rely on job banks or can I apply individually on canadian companies site. Also do i need to provide my Express entry application number while applying individually? Please guide me who is through this process. Thanks



Did you even consider checking the GoC website rather than asking random people on the internet?


----------

